
Theranos reaches agreement with U.S. health regulator - randycupertino
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-theranos-cms-idUSKBN17K03M
======
randycupertino
> Theranos Inc said on Monday it would stay out of the blood-testing business
> for at least two years in exchange for reduced penalties from federal health
> authorities.

So, think they're done? What else could they possible do to bring in revenue
at this point?

